# casio prw 5000t test



## dan67 (Jun 13, 2010)

First of all , I salute every member of the comunity.I finaly received , three days ago, this ,,gem'' as Q6 said from Casio, and the more time I spend with it ,the more I like it.I would like to share this little test I tried with this watch.please be kind with me, this is my first abc.So look what has happened.Beeing of the end of a trip in the delta of the Danube river, I have calibrated the altimeter after the gps from my nokia E90( wich I do not know how good it is as a reference but just anothertype instrument for measuring altitude not depending from presure).I left the place and keep looking at the watch altimeter measuring and the gps from the phone.I have traveled with a ship 2 hours , then with my car, on the land. The terrain is some kind with hills and the road is ascending and descending.you can check on google map the distantance from Maliuc in the delta and the city of Constanta via Tulcea(aprox 170km 30km river and 140km land).The temperature check was 38,6-38,9 with the watch on wrist. the presure variation was from 1017 hPa to 1008hPa during the trip, rising and falling on the hills lets say.The values that I read from the 5000t, where 70% like +/- 5m medium, and 30% +/- 1m or the same as gps.I found that once calibrated the watch did perform like above said.I will do the test with the fridge to see how the temp compensation work. Please tell me what you think.Thank you.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to the site 

Sounds like a pretty reasonable work-out for the watch, and it seems to have performed pretty nicely. I think the key for a watch like this is you have to calibrate it somewhat regularly to get accurate feedback. 

Congrats on your pick-up  NB Lets see some pics of it (still waiting for mine to arrive).


----------



## dan67 (Jun 13, 2010)

here is a pic from fridge test, sorry for image noise due to high iso, better pics will come


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Another satisfied customer :-d

Spot the difference ;-)








PRW-5000T-7









PRG-500T-7

i`ve seen them both and it`s no mistake :think:

Q-6


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

I understood the substantive difference between the PRW and the PRG (5000 and 500 respectively) to be :

- PRW has atomic multiband 6, PRG does not have atomic function, and
- PRW has tough movement, PRG does not.

Cosmetically on the watch dial you can see the PRG has 'full auto light' instead of 'tough mvt'. More fundamentally the scale from 12 to 3 o'clock on the PRW is in yellow with black numbers whereas the PRG is reversed, yellow numbers on black. I think I'd have to see them together to assess which I prefer visually...

Also the PRG of course does not have the script 'ready' and 'work', which relates to the atomic function. 

What am I missing lol ?


----------



## dan67 (Jun 13, 2010)

now, I am going to show the test of fridge. the idea i got it from this forum, a little modified in consistency.this is not about accuracy not beeing involved another instrument for reference, just the behavior of the 5k, (please Q6 allow me to use this , for you have the copyright ).Ok I ve started at 15:30, with this values 31.8 celsius/110m/1009hPa, I put the 5k in the fridge wich the front panel shown 5 celsius.At 16:30 I made a check and seen this values, 15,2 C/115m/1008hPa. Another check at 17:00 with 12,5/120/1008.The last measurement was at 20:00 and I found 8,8 C/115m/1007 hPa.I took it away from the fridge and it was about 40 min to reach 31.8/110m/1009hPa.this is it.The next test wich is difficult to achieve is to have a barochamber.Until this I would better use my brain to enrich my knowledge about weather ,presure ,temperature, wind, air density, etc in relationship with abc watches. Here are some pics for Coler to easy his waiting.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

dan67 said:


> Here are some pics for Coler to easy his waiting.


Awesome !

Many thanks !


----------



## dan67 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: casio prw 5000t re test*

This morning I have done the same thing on the same route , backwards this time, and without calibration of the 5K from the nokia E90 gps.It was morning and the temperature was 27 celsius outdoor, a 10 degrees diference from previous data, so the presure was a little low. Because of that the range of absolute presure was between 998hPa and 1008 hPa.The altimeter drift was 30 m, in the 5K.What is relevant is that this drift remains constant during the trip.I was keeping the watch on wrist and the phone in front, so I was able to make up to 100 reads, during 1 and half hour the road takes.The ideea is that the drift was not as expected from the formula of 8.5 meters for 1 hPa at this altitude.Also the speed of altitude diferential was faster than the modification of the presure measurements, if I make anysense.Donot judge me to harsch , I do not think that 5K is a ,,wonder" nor I want to blame casio for not making one.I just want to understaend how this tool work and have some feedbacks from you guys. I did not take into consideration the humidity of the air, for example


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Coler said:


> I understood the substantive difference between the PRW and the PRG (5000 and 500 respectively) to be :
> 
> - PRW has atomic multiband 6, PRG does not have atomic function, and
> - PRW has tough movement, PRG does not.
> ...


No you are spot on, just strange why Casio decided to drop the "yellow" scale on the PRG-500T, yet kept the "red" scale on the PRG-500 (resin strap)

Q-6


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Queen6 said:


> No you are spot on, just strange why Casio decided to drop the "yellow" scale on the PRG-500T, yet kept the "red" scale on the PRG-500 (resin strap)
> 
> Q-6


Yep I had the same thought.

In pics, the yellow can look more inappropriately plastic than the black scale. However, as I look at mine in real life, its quite nicely done. Bearing in mind that although this one can fly under the radar a bit its never going to be a dress watch, I quite like the slightly more sporty accent of the yellow scale.

Your comments on the quality of the construction of the watch are spot on Queen. Its an exceptionally handsome piece. The pics don't bring out the mild (and tasteful) 'bling' of the accent around the small dial/chapter on the main face, the same on the introverted black bezel ring and the textured dial. Really top notch finish.

Dan I will have to play with mine properly before I can add constructively to your very interesting testing (and thanks for sharing the info you got). I agree, the 5000 is a wonderful watch.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Coler said:


> Yep I had the same thought.
> 
> In pics, the yellow can look more inappropriately plastic than the black scale. However, as I look at mine in real life, its quite nicely done. Bearing in mind that although this one can fly under the radar a bit its never going to be a dress watch, I quite like the slightly more sporty accent of the yellow scale.
> 
> Your comments on the quality of the construction of the watch are spot on Queen. Its an exceptionally handsome piece. The pics don't bring out the mild (and tasteful) 'bling' of the accent around the small dial/chapter on the main face, the same on the introverted black bezel ring and the textured dial. Really top notch finish.


Maybe as simple as that, and Casio wanted a slightly more sober look for the 500T, myself I prefer the bolder "yellow" PRW.

500 & 5000 are very well finished and wear extremely well, one of Casio`s best in these departments. I may even pick up a PRG-500 on resin as they are getting down to $300, the lack of the "Atomic" feature is no big deal here in Malaysia ;-)

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

@Dan67: The PRW-5000 from my own observations is the most accurate Protrek to date. Yes it does still suffer from "drift" however the margin is narrower and the watch is very stable and predicable, unlike early production runs of some models which proved to be very sensitive to temperature change resulting in large margins of error (drift).

Casio is lagging in several respects with there ABC technology so they will never be as accurate as some, equally they can offer far more around use and certainly guaranteed water resistance, well beyond most other ABC`s. The 500 & 5000 are still very new and as the pricing settles I am sure we will see many more here, it will be interesting to see what Casio follows this one up with :think:

Q-6


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Queen6 said:


> Maybe as simple as that, and Casio wanted a slightly more sober look for the 500T, myself I prefer the bolder "yellow" PRW.
> 
> 500 & 5000 are very well finished and wear extremely well, one of Casio`s best in these departments. I may even pick up a PRG-500 on resin as they are getting down to $300, *the lack of the "Atomic" feature is no big deal here in Malaysia ;-)*
> 
> Q-6


If the PRG-5000T had tough movement I probably would have gone for it subject to whether lack of atomic was properly recognised in the price. My feeling is though that it is the tough movement which accounts for most of the difference in price between PRW and PRG in this stage.

Q&D webcam shot...say hello to my little friend...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Coler said:


> If the PRG-5000T had tough movement I probably would have gone for it subject to whether lack of atomic was properly recognised in the price. My feeling is though that it is the tough movement which accounts for most of the difference in price between PRW and PRG in this stage.
> 
> Q&D webcam shot...say hello to my little friend...


I think you will find that the PRG does have the tough movement, just that it is not labeled on the face, the manual will confirm, with the auto and manual correction features.

At the prices the PRG`s are starting to go for the regular PRG-500 is starting to look like a good deal compared to some "G`s" out of Japan like the GW-3000, great watch, the PRG-500 is so much more ;-)

Q-6


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Queen6 said:


> I think you will find that the PRG does have the tough movement, just that it is not labeled on the face, the manual will confirm, with the auto and manual correction features.
> 
> At the prices the PRG`s are starting to go for the regular PRG-500 is starting to look like a good deal compared to some "G`s" out of Japan like the GW-3000, great watch, the PRG-500 is so much more ;-)
> 
> Q-6


Actually I don't think so. I checked that out before I bought and saw a section on manually adjusting home position but not auto correction. Manual is here http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw5113.pdf for module Number 5113 on the PRG-500. PRW-5000 is module 5114.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Coler said:


> Actually I don't think so. I checked that out before I bought and saw a section on manually adjusting home position but not auto correction. Manual is here http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/world_manual/wat/en/qw5113.pdf for module Number 5113 on the PRG-500. PRW-5000 is module 5114.


Your right, just looked at both manuals no auto correction on the PRG-500, so looks like "Tough MVT" is out the window, which sucks <|

Q-6


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Queen6 said:


> Your right, just looked at both manuals no auto correction on the PRG-500, so looks like "Tough MVT" is out the window, which sucks <|
> 
> Q-6


That's mainly why I went for the PRW. I do like the atomic feature but I'm past the point where I require it on a watch. The price differential lacking atomic but including tough solar was attractive. The PRG lacking atomic and tough solar led me to the PRW.

Now that its sitting on my wrist, I'm as happy as a clam. You know that feeling where you perceive that you get every bit of value for what you spent on something ? That's what I have right now.


----------



## dan67 (Jun 13, 2010)

your assesment is very good as usual.yes the 5k is predictable as you said:-!, this means to know an instrument.although the best instrument is your own brain.it's interesting to see how Casio is developing their market strategic moves.they are still producing watches wich have some years from now and selling. the argument of toughness (and aesthetics, why not) is very strong, to incline the consumer.regarding the accuracy , from what I see as a newbie most important is how the data is interpretated, in the context that one can found himself.


----------



## dan67 (Jun 13, 2010)

it does fit well with your suit


----------



## bill21 (Jul 26, 2012)

produced in the PRC, what looks like a metal, in fact, plastic (which, as time passes, fade ...) ... Too much money for the same information provided by the good old-PRG-40-3VDR


----------

